# Bees wax hand lotion?



## spacemoose (Sep 25, 2005)

beekeeping for dummies has several " recipies " in it


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

A recipe using these ingredients can vary widely depending on the proportions of each ingredient so there is no guarantee that it would turn out the same way you remember. Most lotions are made up of oil ingredients (mineral, olive, cocoa butter, etc) and water ingredients (glycerin, aloe vera, water, etc.) and then they are mixed using melted beeswax as the emulsification ingredient. Oil and water so not mix so you need to add beeswax and/or borax (sodium borate)to get it to thicken and stay in the lotion form. This is accomplished by mixing it vigorously until the mixture cools. Just look up lotion recipes for more detailed directions. It is not hard to make but you may need to experiment with the various ingredients to get something that works for you. The propolis can be mixed in at the end or added with the oils. Good luck. Theresa.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Woodyard:

Experimentation in small batches is actuall fun. Is sodium borate also known as borax? 
I've noticed that the beeswax ratio is often one quarter of the total ingredients--Water can be up to half. There are various oils, I like to use non-petroleum derivetives--olive oil is good.I use propolis as a tincture--mixed in high grade alcohol, vodka is fine. Just a little and a few drops eo of choice and you're in.
I heat the wax/oil in the microwave-30 second bursts- in separate container heat the water/borax--aloavera type ingredients. 
Get ready to mix awhile--I put a whisk in my hand drill. When the two are mixed the emulsion formed is fluffy/creamy. Add the propolis and eo when the temps are down-just about time to pour into containers. Works.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Buzz, get one of those stick blenders and you'll have an emulsion in less than two minutes. Works great! Theresa.


----------



## woodyard (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info . The main thing I was concerned about was the amount of propolis in a mixture. I have a feeling this is probably the ingredient that has the greatest result in healing of skin and fingertips. I have found many recipes for lotions but not one using propolis.As was stated, experimentation is probably the answer for my question.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Some of the lotions mentioned in this publication contain the ingredients you listed:

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e23.htm#9.13.1

[ November 21, 2006, 01:21 AM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Thnx Dick--I had seen this site but wonder what is a pollen extract--lipid fraction? That is how do you do it? I have pollen pellets. I make tincture of propolis by combining in alcohol. Is pollen mixed with water or.....?
Happy


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

well, here's one way:
http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e11.htm#3.12.1 

Some of the lotions in the UN FAO publication mention using either pollen or pollen extract. Some don't call for using either. In the time honored keep it simple principle, I think I'd go with those that don't use pollen extract as an ingredient. Also pollen extract can be purchased over the internet (for high dollars).

Edit: Notice in the URL for making pollen extract that if you scroll down further you'll find instructions for making your own bee bread. 

[ November 21, 2006, 05:57 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------

